# Where is the VIN located on the Q7?



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Some says it's only available throught the computer - but I thought it had to be visble for inspection etc?


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

10 million places.
As your looking at the windsheild its on the lower right in the corner, its 17 digits and on a Q7 starts with WA1.
Also on the inside of the door jams, its stored into all the control modules and millions of other places. Its very easy to tell when parts are installed in cars they arent suposed to be.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

Thanks a lot!








I work with the Norwegian Public Roads Administration and since Q7s are insanely expwensive here, people import them from Germany as used cars, and we have to check the car when they bring it for registration. I haven't checked any Q7s in my area yet, but the rumor about "the hidden VIN" was to wierd to be true


----------

